# traveling to Oman with my dog



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

Been thinking about doing a weekend trip into Oman to check out some of the wadis... no one that i work with has been able to give me a straight answer concerning taking Panzer with me. Do i need to apply for any permits in advance? Do i need anything other than his shot records with me when we go?.. etc...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try calling DKC and asking them.

Dubai Kennels and Cattery. They may be able to give advice. http://www.dkc.ae/


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks!.... i'll check into that site and see what i can find.


----------

